# Mocha's first kidding , and mine :D



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok guys , this will be one thread you will not want to miss , its sure to be entertaining , lolol
This will be my first kidding ever and my Mocha's too , so we will both be a mess , or at least I will be , she'll be fine 
So , from hwat I hear , LaManchas can go earlier then their expected due date.
And of course be right on time and maybe fashionably late too. 
So , with what hair I have left on my head , I will be keeping watch to make sure I totally miss this whole kidding , lol Im positive she will wait when I go into check her for the millionth time , as soon as I walk out , she will start pushing , lol But dont they all do that ? lol
I will post pictures , pooch pictures , udder pictures and if forget anything , please let me know , like breathing  breathing is a good thing 
Ok , so here is my Mocha girl , my adorable Mochalo


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Figures my computer is taking forever to take the photos off my phone , lol Sorry for the delay , if its not finished in a couple of minutes I will have to post them in the morning . Never a dull moment


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Try not to worry too much 
I wish you a happy and healthy kidding and I can't wait to see some pictures of Mocha. I love Manchas! Wish I had one.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Woo hoo! Cant wait to see your beautiful doe and her upcoming arrivals! Bet you have been waiting FOREVER. The first times are always the longest. After 10 or 12 times, it gets to be like- 5 months are up already?! .... Well.... sometimes it is like that... Not really....


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OK , here she is , the pooch pic and the udder pic came out pretty fuzzy for some reason. I will add ones taken a few days ago.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I'll have to get a better pooch picture tomorrow 
Unless she kids , I'll just add the baby pictures in birth announcements , lol
Oh God help me , Im a scared poopless


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks guys , I appreciate your support  
I can whelp a litter of pups , no problemo , but Mocha ?! OYE :doh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have friends on standby , you know who you are , so you cant back out now , lolol And of course all my friends here , so I should be fine 
And I sure hope she waits till one of my support groups members , Riley , gets back from the nationals ! Now that I said that , she wont


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I can't wait to see her babies!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Gotta charge my phone! Keep me posted!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Whoooo!!! How exciting!!  only 8 days to go!  your both gonna do great!  and I have my phone and iPod right next to my bed  
and no missing it cause I need a full rundown  details, pics, oh a video would be cool!  just kidding :laugh: details are good and baby pics


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I might take a drive to NJ again and "borrow" Danielle for a while till she kids . Glad to hear my pit crew is chiming in here !
Thanks everybody


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Can't wait Tricky! You'll be fine, and so will she  She's a nice looking doe too!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm waiting with you Laura! I can't wait to see pics. What was she bred to?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Milk_Maid_5 said:


> I'm waiting with you Laura! I can't wait to see pics. What was she bred to?


Mocha was bred to Kastdemur's Smooth Operator 
Thanks  I added some pictures in the beginning of the thread


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Here is today's pooch pic 
Sorry the second one is blurry and the first one I caught right before she went to rub herself along the fence line , lolol.
She scares me when she does that  Im afraid the fence will give out with her extra baby weight , lolol I know it wont , but I cant help but worry about 
her , lol. 

So what do you guys think of her pooch , how long to go before I end up with a heart attack , lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She's looking good Laura! 

Her pooch looks looser then the pic you sent me earlier! 
Maybe she'll hold out all week.. :shrug: IDK lol

Only 7 days left BTW  (not counting today seeing where it's like 45min until tomorrow lol!)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Um , thanks Skyla , I think..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My poor girl was so uncomfortable today  
She will follow me anywhere usually but today , she did , but much , much more slowly , lol I can see she is pushing herself to follow me.
Tonight when I went to put some flyspray on her , she just laid there and let me do it , which isnt her at all ! Usually I have to follow her around with it an do baby sprays on her so as not to make her upset.
I stood there looking at her and she had her head pressed up against the side of the stall. She usually sleeps like that , so I wasnt concerned it. But I am going out a extra time tonight to check on her 
I just love this girl  And her midwife , Blondie is right next to her in another stall , so she has her BFF by her side too , lol.

I have a question for all of you. When one of your does kids , are the other goats interested in whats going on ? Do they all stop what they are doing and watch or couldn't they care less about it ? lolol
Just curious wether or not my other does will be trying to get a peak at whats going on or will they just lay there chewing their cud


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!! Well, idk what to think anymore lol!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Geez , you and me both Skyla , lolol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ROFL!! That last time through me for a loop! :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I lost a couple years on that one too , lolol
Im off to bed , only got a couple of hours till I check on her again 
Ughhhhhhhh


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! Sounds about right :laugh;

Yah, me too... I haven't been sleeping well, then sleeping through my alarm, the girls aren't pleased lol!

She should be just fine through the night  doesn't look like she's going anytime soon


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> My poor girl was so uncomfortable today
> She will follow me anywhere usually but today , she did , but much , much more slowly , lol I can see she is pushing herself to follow me.
> Tonight when I went to put some flyspray on her , she just laid there and let me do it , which isnt her at all ! Usually I have to follow her around with it an do baby sprays on her so as not to make her upset.
> I stood there looking at her and she had her head pressed up against the side of the stall. She usually sleeps like that , so I wasnt concerned it. But I am going out a extra time tonight to check on her
> ...


Sorry I didn't see this last night

Sounds like she is tired of being preggy! Lol!! Maybe she'll pop sooner then we think 

I know my girls do sometimes  gingersnap loves to be in the next stall over and watch  she even thinks the kids are hers lol!its cute


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Mocha was bred to Kastdemur's Smooth Operator
> Thanks  I added some pictures in the beginning of the thread


Oooooooooooo Kastdemur's:drool: I'm hoping to AI my does next year to a really nice Kastdemur's buck. I was gonna try and do it this year but too expensive but next year it will happen!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

When my does are in labor, the others usually give them their space, but keep a watchful eye. My herd is very closely bonded to each other, so they do show concern, especially daughters for mothers.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

To fill everybody in on what the "last time" was about...
We thought that maybe she was going to go sooner then her actual bred date because there was a time I was unsure of her bred date , so that left when she was due up in the air basically. I , being a newbie had thought her water broke while she was outside in the paddock. I watched her for a bit and walked her into her stall. She had just about every sign of impending birth , I along with Skyla , Danielle and Riley were in constant touch then. But , Mocha had other plans ...
She wasnt to give birth then , her water hadnt actually broke either.
It was my mistake , but seriously , all her other symptoms were spot on , so it was really confusing to say the least.
I watched her like a hawk those days , got no sleep but had a awesome pit crew to keep me going  Thank you all 
So , being her bred date is THE DATE , I can at least know what to expect having done a "dry run" , lolol.
I have my birthing kit , towels , tons of towels , even have wee wee pads too  All the stuff one needs to help with this beautiful miracle.
Being I dont drink or smoke , I have my supply of flavored seltzer 
But , I have a feeling I will end up drinking after all this is said and done , lolol Indeed a true miracle of life , I hope she lets me be there with her , I wouldnt want to miss a second .


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Skyla and Danielle , feel free to add anything I missed , lol
Im pretty sure Mocha set some sort of record that time.
Sending her momma over the edge and not even giving birth yet , lol


----------



## Just goats (Apr 21, 2011)

We have a "Mocha" here that just kidded 2 weeks ago tomorrow!! This was her first delivery too. I was checking on her every hour then every 1/2 hour all day. She chose to go out to the furthest part of the pasture to be alone. We tried putting her in a pen with straw but she wanted out. At 3:00 a.m. I thought okay if there's no change i'm going to bed. My granddaughter was asleep on my couch. I went out there, and she'd just had the 1st one a little buckling. All the other goats were around her in a circle, and 2 of the mamas were acting like they had just delivered the baby and not Mocha. Poor Mocha has never been liked by the other goats so I picked up the baby and brought him up to the house to wake up my granddaughter to help. By the time Romi got out there with Mocha, she'd had her 2nd baby a little doeling, both black like their mama and daddy!!! 

You'll be fine, hope you get to see your Mocha deliver her baby(ies).


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for the story about your Mocha Just goats !
Glad she had her babies uneventfully , shame you and your grand daughter missed it though ! Thank you for the well wishes 
Sounds like what I keep thinking is going to happen to me. I will check on her religiously and as soon as I walk away , she'll start pushing !
As long as she is fine and the babies , I will be Ok with missing it.
But I am definitely giving it my best shot to be there !


----------



## Just goats (Apr 21, 2011)

I was even going to get a baby monitor when she was in the pen, she is so quiet, I probably wouldn't have heard her anyway. The other 2 mamas were loud or more noisy when they delivered in March. Watch for her pawing the ground, laying down and getting up, also mucus is a good indicator they are close or at least within a few hours.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> t
> Being I dont drink or smoke , I have my supply of flavored seltzer


I don't usually drink or smoke either and the Polar Seltzer is my go to....but when I'm stressy, I go for the hard stuff....Diet coke.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Just goats  I have seen her pawing , but she does this often .
She has done it ever since i had her , lol She loves to do that for about five minutes before she lays down for the night  She is really a great girl  I would have given my right arm during her first episode for goo and mucus , lolol Just looked out at her , laying down with her BFF in the shade .


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You remember when I thought Gypsy and Bee were going at the same time, I thought Puff had been sneaky and caught them earlier than expected! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

The only thing ill add to that is I don't sleep either lol!! I was up with you!

Sure was strange... The way she acted..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh I remember , lolol. That was just crazy , lol
You would text me in the morning and I would be just going to take a nap , lol. Ughh that Mochalo , if i didn't love her so much , lol
I'm dying to see what she gives us !!!!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She better have some pretty doelings for making you wait!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! I was so worried I would sleep through my text tone if you texted me saying she was kidding or something that I didn't really sleep lol!

She is gonna have at least two does  three would be much better though :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwww. :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hehe!  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

4 days left!! (Not counting today  ) 
:stars:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

C'mon already!!!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL i got just the picture for ya. Give you something to look forward to. I call it the Bagina


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

ewww lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::thumb:
TDG-Farms !


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Bagina is of course short for vagina with a bubble sticking outta it


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Skyla , are you in at least a little excited ?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> Bagina is of course short for vagina with a bubble sticking outta it


I figured that , lolol Clever , very clever though


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Hey, just caught up with this thread. Trickyroo, I've seen you on here before of course, but I had no idea you were a newbie!  I had you figured for an old timer (at this goat stuff, not age, lol) Don't worry too much; I was so nervous the first time and almost missed our first birth on the farm, but managed to catch it with my sister. It was over so quickly, it wasn't all that scary. I mean, it would've been if we'd had any reason to be worried, but Danielle(one of our first goats, a French Alpine) was so healthy, and did it all "by the book", so we just sat back and watched. She had twins her first time, a doeling and a buckling. They were fine and healthy from the start.
Since then I still get pretty worked up every time there's a birth, but I don't get as scared as the first time. We've only had two births that didn't go well, and one that needed assitance (provided by me ), but we've had quite a few, ( weve had several Nigerians and several Alpines over 5or6 years have kids) and all the rest they did on their own with no problems.
I'd say I've been there for about half the births. They do often do it the minute your back is turned. 
I hope she has em (and easily!) soon, and you get to be there!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Skyla , are you in at least a little excited ?


Heck ya! Lol!  I so wish I could be there to watch  I love kidding!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree, most kiddings go very well.  This year both Gypsy and Bee had great deliveries. Only time we had to assist this year was we went in to make Bee push (lazy girl, haha!), and we always help tug the kids a little bit.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

All I can say is Mocha is being Mocha ! Sweet , loving and messing with my head :GAAH: She is laying down a whole lot more then just two days ago , so she has got to be at least "thinking" about getting those kids out ,  I'll post pictures tomorrow of her pooch , so I can have some advice on what the heck is going on , lol.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh my gosh! What a diva.  Can't wait to see her babies.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh Mocha... Stop teasing us please!!  lol!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

These are from today. Im thinking Mocha might be having slight labor pains. She was in her run in shed in the paddock and she was lying down with her BFF Blondie. Blondie got up to come over to say hi and get a scratch , and usually my Mocha is up and at my side by then , but she stayed in place and was pressing her head up against the wall. She laid completely flat and just stayed like that for a bit. Scared the fluff out of me ! I stood there watching her , and she eventually got up and came over to me. She went right back to the shed and was pawing for a while and laid back down. She just stayed there for about ten minutes all the while not breathing too heavy IMO . I went to go back to the house and get my phone and let my husband know about this and she got up and walked to the gate . I said , wanna go in Mocha , I opened the gate and out she walked back to the barn and into her stall.
Blondie followed suit and she walked right into her stall. Now that was strange cause Blondie always goes for a walk about before heading into the barn .....she is clinging to Mocha today....more so then normal.

Anywho , here I be , pulling out what hair I have left on my head.
Just waiting here.....till the cows come home or Mocha kids.
BTW , her water hasnt broken , or at least there's nothing I see on her.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Sounds like it'll be soon!  I hope she has two girls.
She's got a nice udder for a FF, BTW; at least IMO.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh how exciting!!! Maybe by tomorrow!  how cool would that be!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ahhh I'm so excited now!!! 
Lol!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Mocha is a prankster for sure ! I put her back outside since its about 5 degrees cooler then inside. She's not doing anything other then munching on hay and laughing her udder off at me ! I may just decide to try goat burgers !
Nah , kidding , I love her to pieces , lolol But she surely is making me wait , 
BIGTIME !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh Mocha! She just likes to get us excited I swear! LOL!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

NDlover said:


> Sounds like it'll be soon!  I hope she has two girls.
> She's got a nice udder for a FF, BTW; at least IMO.


Thanks Sarah  I would love to hear some feedback about her udder !
I need to learn


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:mecry::mecry::mecry::wallbang::wallbang::wallbang::GAAH::GAAH::GAAH:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I find mine go into the 'stuff your face mode' 
They act weird and then go eat and and then do it again lol

BTW - I like your new avatar  cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im telling you , I think Mocha just likes to watch my eyes bug out like the cartoons , lolol She is something......
Oh and thanks , I was just foolin around with the pictures , lol
I never can make up my mind which picture to use so I havent changed it in a while , lol. I had tried several times , but just ended up keeping Lilly's picture 

I just love her face , she's too cute and crazy huggable , and she always calls me Maaaaaa


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I see you have changed yours too  It took me quite a while to figure out what it was even with my glasses , lolol

Please tell me who that is , again


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She probably dose ROFL!! 

It's cute 
I know, me too! That's why I change it so often cause I never know what one to use lol!

It's Snappy  she was making faces at the camera lol!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> I see you have changed yours too  It took me quite a while to figure out what it was even with my glasses , lolol
> 
> Please tell me who that is , again


Why are your little goats ears green? Been wondering since I seen it


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

erica4481 said:


> Why are your little goats ears green? Been wondering since I seen it


That would be my fault. I had Honey tattooed before she went home to Laura, poor thing. :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hehe! Little leprechauns is what I call them when we tattoo :laugh:


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

So it's just ink? They aren't gonna stay like that are they?
They are cute though


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

* yep just ink  and nope, after a while it will go away


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

How's Mocha seem about now?! Lol!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im not talking to Mocha anymore


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ROFL!!! I take it no change lol!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

No nothing  I had people here picking up their puppies so i couldn't post for while , sorry .


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

No worries 

She better hurry things up here  lol!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Geeze, I keep checking and checking and checking. I can't imagine how you feel Laura!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ so do I lol! I have my iPod in my pocket waiting for a text and the phone near me just in case lol! 

But no.. Mocha has other plans lol! :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I keep thinking I missed it, lol! I wanna see babies!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ I think we all do lol! 

I'm going nuts over here! Mocha, dear, if you don't push them kids out I'm gonna come pull 'em out! Clear? :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Pinkpink! Three more days!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We need more pink :kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::greengrin:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:girl::girl::girl::girl::girl::girl::girl::girl::girl::girl::girl::girl::girl::girl::girl::girl::girl::girl::girl::girl::girl::girl::girl::girl::girl::girl:

How's that?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ oh I'm liking that!  lol!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

OH COME ON ALREADY!!! Someone stand over her and start pushing! All this waiting is boring! SHOW ME DA BABIES!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ I have already volunteered for that! :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im still not talking to her :hammer:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well talk to her enough to tell her I'm not talking to her either!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well talk to her enough to tell her I'm not talking to her either!


:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
I'll try , just for you Skyla 

Still waiting.................I'm going to melt before she kids


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ROFL! Thank you kind lady   your such a doll  :laugh: 

 come on Mocha! Your killing us all!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm waiting for Bob to get home so I can go to my Dr. appointment .
I can almost guarantee this gal will start pushing then , lol


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

so i'm finally jumping in, and I also can't wait!!! hope she waits for you to get home to start pushing!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You'll be in the doctor's office, and your husband will call, yelling, "THERE ARE HOOVES, WHAT DO I DO, DO I PULL THEM? LAURA? DO I PULL THEM???"


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh geez , Im telling you , I would just freak if that happened , lol
But , gladly it didn't , lol I have to make these appointments tentatively because of my goat ! , lolol The girls in the Drs office crack up when I tell them that I will call if she's going to have them and reschedule.
I end up with alot of treatments , so they are pretty understanding and never say anything  One of the nurses has a couple of goats but is out on maternity leave . So when she gets back , we will have alot to talk about  
Anyways , Mocha is just being sweet Mocha , lol 
She makes her googly sweet eyes at me when I talk to her , makes me melt every time  I just love her !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ROFL Danielle!! That is too funny!! Haha!!! I would crack up!!! Haha!!! 
That was sorta like my dad this year. Him and my little brother were at home watching Puffy.. We knew she was in labor, but thought it was early labor.. So me, my mom and two sisters brought gingersnap and Mazie to see some kids that were easing money to send goats to third world countries.. Well we are there and my dad calls freaking out over the goo.. "It falls off then more keeps coming!" So we leave ASAP and like speed home (not really, but sorta lol!) and I'm talking to my brother while he helps my dad.. Then they hung up on me after "here's the head!" LOL! So we get there and we find two cute kids  then I go in to help clean/dry them off and Puff pushes out another one while standing up! That was a little freaky lol! All in all he did good  though he told my mom to never leave him without me while a goat is in labor lol!!

Lol!! That's too funny Laura! That's cool that one of then has goats though! I wish I had cool nurses! Lol! Though my back dr is kinda 'in' with horses so that's cool! 
And one of the dentists at my office, his daughter breeds Morgan horses in KY  Morgies are my fave breed 

Aww Mocha  so sweet  she says "sorry maa that I didn't have them yet. Please don't be mad!" Lol!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Between Danielle's what if story and yours , I can only imagine what mine would be , lol
I keep checking her but no goo no nothing , lol
I don't ever remember a time that I was this excited to see goo !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ROFL!! I wanna know now  hehe! Go to the stir or something Laura  lol!

I know lol! 
It's kinda strange when you talk about that to someone, then resize your in Walmart and are getting weird looks ROFL!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

And just cause I'm just so darn excited....

*ONLY TWO MORE DAYS!!!!* :stars: :leap:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: Woo Hoo!!!!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I keep coming here hoping there has been a development. Geez Louise Mocha! You're holding up so many of us. Get on with it already!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ LOL! I was hoping I would come home from work and she would be in labor! But no  lol!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

elevator music.....


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Dayna said:


> elevator music.....


:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:

c'mon Mocha!!! those kids have got to come out at some point!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Mocha! PLEASE have them soon! Like today... 


I had a doe go four days late this year.. and she teased me everyday up till she kidded... Mocha seems like her in many ways....  she better bit go that late! I think she would explode!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Thats it, im going home...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Augh Mocha, stop torturing us and your mommy!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Mocha is just sitting there with this devilish grin on her face enjoying the power she is wielding over not only mommy, but people many miles away...


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Dayna said:


> elevator music.....


Every time I come here now I hear elevator music in the back of my head.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Mocha's delivered her first kid! Still going ...  Not going to tell the gender, I'll leave that for Laura.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> Mocha's delivered her first kid! Still going ...  Not going to tell the gender, I'll leave that for Laura.


how exciting! but NOT NICE at the same time! Now Laura needs to come online and tell us all about it, and post a billion pictures!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Still only one kid so far  and what a cutie


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

JOY Farm are you there with her?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

how are you people getting this information????? NOT FAIR! I want to throw a fit that would do a 3 yr old justice! lol


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

LOL @ NChen7


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

nchen7 said:


> how are you people getting this information????? NOT FAIR! I want to throw a fit that would do a 3 yr old justice! lol


We have special mind powers that connect us to Mocha. We can read her thoughts.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Nubianfan, no, I wish!! 


LOL nchen7!! 
We were texting


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh that is a cool answer Danielle!! Haha! Me likes it!  

Now why couldn't I think if a cool answer :chin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Baby nursed a bit and now is resting


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awwww!!!!! ok, I shall TRY to be patient and wait for pictures. this is so exciting! I totally missed my first goat birth. so annoyed with that girl! this is going to be me when my other girl gets bred.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok Laura wants me to let ya all know..,

Posting a topic in birth announcements


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I didn't see it  ??


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Maybe she's still working on it.  prob. lots of pics to load!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Its up now  my iPod was being weird


----------

